# SS 17.12.22 - D'Indy - Symphony # 2



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Vincent D'Indy (1851 - 1931)*

*Symphony no. 2 in B-flat major, op. 57*

I. Extrêmement lent - Très vif - Un peu plus modéré - Mouvement initial
II. Modérément lent - Plus animé 
III. Modéré - Très animé - Modéré - Assez vif - Très vif 
IV. Lent - Modérément lent - Modéré et solennel - Assez vif - Lent 


---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Having to come to you earlier due to holidays -- we have the second symphony of French composer Vincent D'Indy. A student of Franck, which can clearly be heard particularly in the first movement, the symphony also has similarities to the Chausson symphony in the same key. It's an elegant, noble and expressive work and the longest purely orchestral work that he composed. Written in 1903, D'Indy himself conducted the premiere in 1904. There are several recordings, including an early one with Pierre Monteux. Michel Plasson and the Orchestre du Capitole de Toulouse is below. I have the James DePriest recording with the Monte Carlo Philharmonic which is a little quicker than the Plasson.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Vincent d’Indy - Orchestral Works Volume 2

Iceland Symphony Orchestra, Rumon Gamba


Indy: Karadec Suite, Op. 34
Indy: Symphony No. 2, Op. 57
Indy: Tableaux de voyage, Op. 36

I am spinning this one, I have another on Naxos I believe but prefer this one.


----------



## Xenophiliu (Jan 2, 2022)

Royal Scottish National Orchestra
Jean-Luc Tingaud

Naxos
2015


----------



## PeterKC (Dec 30, 2016)

cougarjuno said:


> Having to come to you earlier due to holidays -- we have the second symphony of French composer Vincent D'Indy. A student of Franck, which can clearly be heard particularly in the first movement, the symphony also has similarities to the Chausson symphony in the same key. It's an elegant, noble and expressive work and the longest purely orchestral work that he composed. Written in 1903, D'Indy himself conducted the premiere in 1904. There are several recordings, including an early one with Pierre Monteux. Michel Plasson and the Orchestre du Capitole de Toulouse is below. I have the James DePriest recording with the Monte Carlo Philharmonic which is a little quicker than the Plasson.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a wonderful dramatic and colorful piece this is. Don't know how I missed it. Thank you for posting. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Royal Scottish National Orchestra
Jean-Luc Tingaud


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Big-tune finish, unusually ending with a fortissimo-effect chord but not involving the heavy brass.

It was Iceland/Gamba for me.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

The same Naxos CD, as chosen by a couple more above, for me. It's a big dramatic work, and enjoyable. I do prefer his "Mountain Air" symphony though, and even on that CD, the solid Istar symphonic poem/variations seems like a stronger work to me.....

Good choice, though, glad to have revisited it.


----------

